# sex of a water dragon.



## waterdragonguy69 (Apr 11, 2012)

hey all i was wondering how to tell the sex of a water dragon. is there different ways of doing it.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Apr 11, 2012)

It's difficult to tell the difference between sexes when water dragons are juveniles.. The easy way is to wait until there around 18months old, males will have a much larger head and broader shoulders and the crest on the back of the neck is a lot bigger.. Another way to tell is the difference in colouring, males will have a large dark red area on there stomachs though female can also have a faint orange,red colour on there chest.. Generally males will have much more colour to impress the ladies but the female will be very dull in colouring..


----------



## Green_Buddy (Apr 11, 2012)

Males in both Eastern & Gippsland are chunky, bigger heads, stocky bodies & tails. Females are more slender.
Females can have just as much colour as the males so you cant solely rely on colouration, although combined with body structure it can give you a definate answer.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 19, 2012)

even in quite young water dragons,the deep red of males starts to appear,so can usually tell a male,though some dont always develop it so deep so harder to pick females,once they start getting some size,males will tank out ,especially the head,also the females get a different eye band to males


----------



## thepythonguy (Apr 19, 2012)

I usually go off the bands on the head the males will have strong solid line were the female has a dual line


----------



## Scalez108 (Apr 19, 2012)

you can also tell by their head shape sometimes- males normally wider and females normally a bit thinner. i agree with everyone elses suggestions


----------

